# rem 700



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

Well Im looking at getting a new gun this christmas and i think ive decided on a 700. also im getting it in 22-250. thing is i dont know whether to go with a base sps varmint and do upgrades or something more like their varmint series (ex. VTR). whats the difference other than the extra lump of money? any suggestions would be great!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Save your money and just get the SPS.

Ive had one in .22-250 for four years now that will do sub 1" at 300 yards all day long. Two buddies just got the same thing, both are very capable shooters.

The stock is cheap, but thats about all I dislike about them and is pretty easy to upgrade later if you so choose.

Stay away from triangular barrels.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

alright thanks for the help bareback thats what i thinkin in the first place. ill put my money in the 700 and scope now then worry about the stock and other upgrades later if it shoots that good out of the box. yeah i noticed the barrel on the vtr being triangular. why not the triangle barrel?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Everyone I know with the triangular barrel dislikes them.

I suppose for hunting they wouldn't be bad, but anytime your doing volume shooting and dealing with heat, the barrel doesn't heat evenly (being that its a damn triangle) and from everyone I know thats owned one, the groups go south real quick.

Your better off using the money you saved buying the SPS and spending it on quality glass.

Also, the Remington version of 5R rifling is NOT the same as the famous 5R rifling.

And the barrels in the SPS are the same as the higher end models. So really, the only thing separating the SPS from the higher priced stuff is the stock.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

alright thanks for the help again thats exactly what i was looking for. so now i just need to start searching for the best deal  if you dont mind me asking can you give me some ideas on decent glass? id want to stay under $300 probably. you all know a lot more than me about whats out there and whats worth spending the money on


----------



## jaydenh (Jun 23, 2010)

barebackjack said:


> Save your money and just get the SPS.
> 
> Ive had one in .22-250 for four years now that will do sub 1" at 300 yards all day long. Two buddies just got the same thing, both are very capable shooters.
> 
> ...


Why should you stay away from triangle barrels?
My VTR .308 shoots sub MOA (>1.04in) at 250yds with Core lokt psp 180gr bullets. Either gun does a fantastic job.
I have shot 2 sps and am a fan. I chose the VTR because of the lighter weight and the muzzle break.(i shoot a .308 afterall)
My point is dont knock anything until you have taken the time to see what it is capable of.
hope this helps.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dude chances are that Bareback has hands on experience with the gun, there is nothing wrong with the triangular barrel , however, he is probably right about the barrel heating uneven, that said, most guys that won't effect because we don't shoot 100 rounds in a day. Get what you can afford. I have a Savage, but if you like the Rem, get it man, who gives a [email protected]@@ what people think, you came here for advice, but what you'll get are opinions(which are really good most of the time), good luck!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

The SPS stock blows hard! It hurts the true potential of the gun. I bought a .17 fireball in SPS varmint a few years back knowing that a custom stock was in the works. It shot great when I retrieved and old walnut factory stock from the garage and pillar bedded it. The slippery plastic SPS stock can't be properly bedded. If you don't do your own gun work I would get one of the laminated stock models then have it bedded or get one of the models with the H.S. Precision stock if you don't mind synthetics. 
If you can afford a Nikon Monarch they are real clear. The Burris Fullfield II line is pretty good for the money too.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

The SPS stocks are cheap no doubt about it. But as cheap as they may be, they still can surprise a guy with how well they can shoot right out of the box. I must have got lucky and got a good one. Like kingcanada, I bought a SPS 22-250 with intentions of putting an aftermarket stock on it immediately. But after a trip to the range, that got pushed waaaaay down the list at this juncture.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

AdamFisk said:


> The SPS stocks are cheap no doubt about it. But as cheap as they may be, they still can surprise a guy with how well they can shoot right out of the box. I must have got lucky and got a good one. Like kingcanada, I bought a SPS 22-250 with intentions of putting an aftermarket stock on it immediately. But after a trip to the range, that got pushed waaaaay down the list at this juncture.


For as well as yours shoots as it sits, I dont know that id ever screw with it. Just shoot it!


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

I appreciate all the help guys. Im def going with the 700 sps varmint in 22 250 and most likely a nikon monarch 3x12x42. I figured that would be my best option for a scope. It should be well clear enough in low light without the huge 50mm obj. Then when i can afford it a HS stock most likely. But that will be down the road a ways im sure!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Good gun, good glass.......You'll be happy.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

If you want any help building up that 700 let me know. I do long range shooting and am building up the same rifle except in 308.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

okay thanks i appreciate it. it will def be down the road when i start doing mods on it though..im gonna have to start finding some money to save again haha


----------

